

Ask HN: Would having read and studied any particular books help a CV? - kmfrk

A bit difficult to cut it down to less than 80 characters. Better read the rest. :)<p>To continue the never-ending discussion of how to make it easier for your potential employer to assess your skill, and the recent discussions of the canonical SICP, are there any books that would make it easier for you to interview me and assess my applications and skills, if I had read them?<p>It's obviously easy to slap on some books that you claim to have read and studied on you About section on your website or other digital calling card, but you would obviously be able to call the bluff in an interview.<p>Maybe I could fork my answers to any (particular) exercises in said books.<p>Many fields have their favourite books - Bibles to some - and it gives people a better way of finding a common ground and talking together, and, presumably, gives you a decent topic to discuss in an interview.<p>I know people and companies haven't been known to do this, but, putting this aside, could this be explored and used by both programmer as well as potential employer?
======
metageek
I'd hesitate to put books on my résumé. My fear would be that the interviewer
would then pick the hardest part of the book to ask me about.

OTOH, if I were interviewing someone, it might be worthwhile asking them what
good programming books they've read lately, and drilling down into that with
them.

